# Forum to debate sweeping changes to Australia’s 457 visa programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Sweeping changes to Australia's 457 visa programme are likely to be the subject of intense debate as the country gears up for its general election later this year. Recent migration law amendments have changed the scope of foreign labour recruitment, particularly for employers in the resources sector with unions claiming that the real impact could [...]

Click to read the full news article: Forum to debate sweeping changes to Australia's 457 visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## per (Jan 12, 2014)

petersumpters said:


> We just hope that these changes will really benefit the people and the country!


457 visa is bonded labor. Permanentcy is dependent on the mercy of employer.


----------

